# New Machine, Grinder and Shelves



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Popped some shelves up yesterday and what a difference it has made to my little coffee corner, a few bits I am adding but really pleased regardless -


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great!

(Are those shelves level?)


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

MildredM said:


> (Are those shelves level?)


or in the middle - my OCD is itching


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

T'is rather lovely. Ignore those other two..


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes quite, ignore the other two as igm45 said, welcome to the forum.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What's a wonky shelf in the general scheme of things


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Surely it's just a parallax error anyway?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I'd personally blame the photographer


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

MildredM said:


> (Are those shelves level?)


just tilt your head.....!!


----------

